# Saw anR8 spyder today



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

Man oh man I would sell my left nut to own that car! They had it at the dealers with the top down..2011 black 6 speed manual 5.2 for $169,000.00 my heart raced just standing next to it.  I thought about taking pics but didn't want to look like a fool...also you guys have seen the pics of them anyway. Couldn't take my eyes off it...and at the dealership where I bring my TTr they also had a lambo roadster which I have to say I'd take the R8 any day!!!!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Americo said:


> Man oh man I would sell my left nut to own that car!


just the left one ? not 'fully' committed then :wink:


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

okay, okay.... both of them! :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

You'd honestly rather an R8 than a Lambo? Lambo everyday of the week for me!


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

The lambo was nice but surprisingly small.....and the color was yellow! ick.....The Audi was by far a sexier more substantial looking car. I guess that is the way of the world chocolate and Vanilla!


----------



## orchardbike (Dec 19, 2010)

Has to be the Lambo! :twisted:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Lambo for me for sure - Presumably a Gallardo LP560 spyder? Only my *DREAM* car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

richieshore said:


> You'd honestly rather an R8 than a Lambo?


Absolutely!...erm put it this way...

new money follows the crowd (Rolex/Rolex/Rolex :roll: ) bit common & vulgar...!

old money prefers to be individual (Zenith/Panerai/Patek Philippe :wink, timeless classics & smart buys...!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

996cab said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > You'd honestly rather an R8 than a Lambo?
> ...


Aaah yes but I don't care what other people think of me and don't buy something because of the image it portrays, I just prefer the Lamborghini. If I preferred a rolex to a zenith then I'd buy it because of that, not because of what it is. (although I'm more of a breitling or bell & Ross man myself. :wink


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

richieshore said:


> You'd honestly rather an R8 than a Lambo?


This statement would seem to indicate questioning ones choice of the R8 over the Lambo...FWIW, the R8s are a match for either Lambos and the smart money will buy the R8...



richieshore said:


> Aaah yes but I don't care what other people think of me and don't buy something because of the image it portrays, I just prefer the Lamborghini.


This statement seems to indicate you are not sure about making the initial statement above...

Note that I simply stated that the smart purchase for reasons which are too many to list will be on the R8...as for preference, if one desires a Lambo then that is a matter of choice...As a current owner, I know what will be replacing that V12 garage queen, the R8...simply more desirable and very capable in the real world.

Your original comment simply made it obvious to me that the rational was based on 'image'...

Anyway, in regards to the finer things in life...I do like Breitling though prefer Panerai over B&R...good day to all...


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

996cab said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > You'd honestly rather an R8 than a Lambo?
> ...


I guess old money has a lot more money than new money too if he's buying Patek Philippe lol.

Personally I think a submariner is a lovely watch and not vulgar at all, a lot of rolex watches are though but no less so than other £5k+ watches...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

996cab said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > You'd honestly rather an R8 than a Lambo?
> ...


This is going to turn into a watch thread.

NEW money doesnt even know what a Rolex is!

Rolex Daytona White face is one of the all time beautiful and sought after watches. In fact I believe they have appreciated over time, there is a waiting list for a Daytona. James Bond wore a Submariner.

Patek Philippe are very nice, bit boring for my tastes.

Panerai have had the same design since day 1 and arent really bringing out any new designs.

I love watches... dont get me started lol


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Rather have a rado.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Watches != Cars

Although I can see why some people become obsessed with watches, I simply cannot imagine spending much more than a couple of hundred quid on one. I can always think of something else I'd rather spend £500+ on, so clearly watches do not float my boat.

I'd cheerfully spend a relative fortune on a nice car, though, and not even think twice about doing so.

I just feel sorry for those who like watches AND cars. There's not enough money in the world. :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I own two Swatch watches, that double trumps any Rolex any day of the week. :? 
And I'd rather have the R8 than the Lambo, I'd rather have a Lambo instead of an Aston, and I'd rather have an Aston instead of a Ferrari, but as it turns out I've got a TT, so I guess that makes me neither Old nor New Money. :wink:


----------



## mon&amp;stu (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been lucky enough to have a driving day and drove the Aston DB9 and the R8 V8. Used to always like Astons but the R8 is the first ever car that the first time I saw it I was struck by its beauty. For me, and its all personal preference right, The R8 was better than the DB9 in every respect. For me it even more comfortable.

I earn just a little above average salary but I am definitely going to get an R8 hopefully within the next 5 years. second hand of course! I will get a V8 original. I just adore that look, perfect. Just awaiting picking up our first TTR. It makes us a 3 car couple. with a bit of luck the R8 will be next.

Just for giggles, what was your first car you owned?
I passed my test in 1982 and in 1984 got my first car, a Vauxhall Chevette!!! Jeez! bloody thing blew a head gasket on the M4!

Stu


----------

